# Opinions on GTI International 2003



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

For those who went on saturday,what did you think ?

I personally found this years show to be very dissapointing,admittedly the cold weather didn't help,however it started out ok with loads of sunshine but within a couple of hours it was feckin cold.The site itself seemed pretty good but the location in what is a very remote part of the country has obviously put many people off,i just wish they would hold it somewhere more central next year... The layout of the show was also dissapointing and the fact that many people started to leave about 2pm said it all really... I also spoke to many traders who were of the same opinion,so all in all not a very good day,just hope that sunday is better


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I got there about 1:30 because of various hold-ups on the A12. 

Thought the layout was OK except for the location of the club stands, far too spread out.
Met a couple of forum regulars and enjoyed watching the sprinting.

Getting out and home was a nightmare, queues until well onto the A12 which then was slow all the way until the M25.  

What about venues such as Donington Park or Silverstone ?, more central and with much better access.

Doubt whether I'd make the trip if its there again.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Mmmmm.

I went along and did'nt know what to expect, and i must admit it was aimed at fellas who enjoy their cars. Not much there for girls who like there cars :-/ i think girls should be let in for half price at that rate! there were loads of "bits" of stuff that looked really manky being sold for quite a few squids that need to be put in the scrap bins IMHO :-/ and some of the scantily clad girls looked a bit rough  i'm sure their mothers would'nt have let them go out in the clothes they were "almost" wearing [smiley=speechless.gif]

i am glad i went, coz now i know what its like, and of course my car was on the clud AUDI stand, which was as giggle (unexpected as it was) arghhhhhhh coz i did feel abit sad walking in, and leaving her in the Car Park :'( so jumped at the chance when Dani and Ttotal said "bring em in"  ;D 

still a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig snoggy thanks to my hubs who brought me chrome covers for my Oil and water fillers and strut caps :-* ;D so i am one happy girly. and i think they look triff!

but it could have been better/more professional in many ways.

Nicky


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> For those who went on saturday,what did you think ?


too many golf's


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I didn't know what to expect and was abit disapointed although i had a good time meeting up with people from here ,new and old
came away wishing i had done the 1/4 mile  and wish i had taken the oppertunity while i had it.
Was good seeing Nik and Sundeep going head to head and also Dave head to head with an RS6 ;D
needless to say the RS6 won .
Thought the event wasn't organised very well :-/ after you had walked round the stands which could take an hour there isnt that much todo after that apart from the 1/4 mile or watch it ,once you've seen one car do it you've seen a hundred :-/
Club Stands were to far from the main area and was abit pointless having the stand IMO ,aline of cars with flyers on them would of done a good enough job.

Didn't see you did i gcp :-/ shame that would of liked to of had a chat about our next mod, although i have the double brake lights now ;D Thanx to Wak


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> Didn't see you did i gcp Â :-/ shame that would of liked to of had a chat about our next mod, although i have the double brake lights now ;D Thanx to Wak


cheers Jonah & Rhod for mine Â 

although having been to this event since 95, this event was too spread out, which isolated many parts, esp the club stands which were in the middle of no where... they do need to put some more thought into it again for next year.. and I didn't realise how long it would take to get there from SW london.. 150 miles in almost 2.5 hours Â 

but good see see the TT crowd there.....

Vlastan : who's red armrest attracted a lot of attention
TT500 : nice mean looking audi body kit
Rhod_TT : thanks for the mod, pity about the Angel not revealing it's secrets and we almost had a mini TT v mini Golf race Â 
SaTT_Nav : good to meet up in a very clean TT
HuTTers : hanging onto that flying TTOC tent
TT_Shop: fast & green (& being chased by the fat marshall for most of the afternoon)
Jonah : Those brakes were looking very nice and almost go taken out by the flying TTOC tent !
TTRoy225 : you were there and you were gone....!
WakTT : You need a special TT trailer for the stuff you carry with you (or a fwd one with a BIG boot Â ) although a very nice & glossy paint job, and those wheels were far too clean Â 8)
Daniella : the fastest 4 ring banana in the east (cheque is in the post... soon)
TTotal : car gets better every time I see it, but on the ride out of the event (driving behind you in the 3 car convoy) your exhaust sounds the business !
NickyB : nice to meet you & husband in the your very new TT
Mayur : now having seen it in the flesh.... the paintjob of your TT is AMAZING and with the Swissol gloss it is looking great..

btw.. Wak / TTotal / Maur : you guys shold have had your cars on the show and shine Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For some of you chaps that you have never been to the GTI event it is not fair to comment on how good it is. You have nothing to compare it too.

My views

I like the location but this is only me as I am fairly local.
But you can't complain about the location. Last year I went the night before to Swansea and no problems. But the traffic was no better last year anyway. Also a friend of mine that knows this place very well, he came in for free through the 3rd gate that was open and with nobody guarding it!  So perhaps next year we can all use this gate!! 

The roads were busy...but the problem was that people don't know the back roads. So I took the back roads and was home very quickly. Next year I will issue maps with the back roads to help you out.

Last year our cars were parked in high grass...how silly can this be? This time we had tarmac and lots of it to walk about and have fun. Lots of space too. So although the event was spread out a bit, it made very easy walking about and in the stands. Don't be lazy to walk about guys.

The weather turned bad after 11 am. It got very windy and very cold. But at least it stayed dry. But the weather has nothting to do with the location of course.

So I think that the event was about the same like last year.

Sundeep who was looking at my armrest? I didn't realise this attention.

GCP...do you have any idea how expensive it will be to book Donnington that this airfield??? The ticket would have been Â£50 each or something very high, so nobody would be going there.

Paul...people left early because it was cold not because the event was boring.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> For some of you chaps that you have never been to the GTI event it is not fair to comment on how good it is. You have nothing to compare it too.


Course i can ;D as for the Traffic u expect this at such events, although i didn't see one sign giving directions, and saw loads or Golf s going the wrong way as we did on the way there.
Nothing new for me but If daniela can go wrong that says something as she is very experianced map reader ;D


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> Course i can ;D as for the Traffic u expect this at such events, although i didn't see one sign Â giving directions, and saw loads or Golf s going the wrong way as we did on the way there.
> Nothing new for me but If daniela can go wrong that says something as she is very experianced map reader ;D


lol... and i thought i was the only one who took a wrong turn 

yea.. directions were 'average' and no signs what so ever further out on the route till your were there.. !

although on the way out.. we got some tips from some kids on a short cut.. but the traffic wasn't helped by a major set of traffic lights in the 1st main town not working...  but then the traffic problems wil always be there......... but certainly not as bad as last year 8)

Nik......... as for the arm rest.... i think you had the only TT with one.. and of course it was red.. so very noticeable.. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Felt a bit of a dull event, Location is bad, the grounds were good...Club stands amounted to an organised carpark not a good display format!

Great to see everyone again I was dissappointed that TTOC and Club Audi were not next to each other.

Apologies for not getting a TTOC stand picture when it filled up a little but I got into modding cars again! 3 more on the day and theTTOC had all left when I got back!

It aint no fun anymore being in a TT convoy with everyone having double break lights! Â :-/  ;D

V&S battle was fun to watch! My own interpretation of events is below! (no offence meant!) Â 

Pictorial
http://www.wak-tt.com/gtiint2003/gtiint2003.htm

To all who are now modded! ....if you ever need a new lense, keep the the original bulb holder, if you cant do that because its broken then keep the broken bulb holder for parts and I'll re-mod a new one for you.

Also in that situation, beware of letting a dealer do it...when he fits a new one and 2/1 split in brake lights is seen he may spend another 15 hours labour diagnosing an electrical fault thats not there!

Also can you imagine the questions and hassle a dealer will have ordering a new cluster for a future owner! could be funny! ;D (not for the new owner though!) Â :-/
;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> V&S battle was fun to watch! My own interpretation of events is below! (no offence meant!)


I agree with this....and myself and Sundeep enjoyed this very much too. Actually it was the best feature of the event for me. I can't wait for my next sprint now! 

Thanks for the photos Wak.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Paul...people left early because it was cold not because the event was boring.


Vlastan...people also left because the show was very dissapointing.....I spoke to many visitors and traders and they all pretty much said the same thing :-/


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> GCP...do you have any idea how expensive it will be to book Donnington that this airfield The ticket would have been Â£50 each or something very high, so nobody would be going there.


Ford and MG owners clubs hire circuits for their events so why not ?, especially if combined with a trackday. After all Â£13 entry is around the cost to get into most club racing events.

I attended a couple of previous events at TRL and felt they were better layed out space wise although appreciate that the event has probably outgrown that location.

I have a couple of pictures of TTOC lineup if anyone wants one or can offer to host.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cool, thanks. Send 'em to me at [email protected] 'cos we might do a spot for the mag. 

In fact, if anyone has any pics of the stand, send the highest definition pics to me.

Thanks.

Mark



> I have a couple of pictures of TTOC lineup if anyone wants one or can offer to host.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> Cool, thanks. Send 'em to me at [email protected] 'cos we might do a spot for the mag.
> 
> In fact, if anyone has any pics of the stand, send the highest definition pics to me.


mark, i've got a couple of TIFF files of the TTOC stand line up...... but at 16mb each ! still ok for the chairman email :

although lighting was a bit tricky again.... clouds were up.... (blame the olympus myself :)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> V&S battle was fun to watch! My own interpretation of events is below! (no offence meant!) Â


thanks for the pics wak..... and you got it right.. nik was eating dust on that run ;D ;D ;D

i've got a fair few myself of the day inc your stand... would you care to host.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Sundeep.

Not sure whether a 16mb file will drop down? Can you send a low def jpg equivalent? and if we need it, I'll ask for the full tiff file.

Thanks.



> mark, i've got a couple of TIFF files of the TTOC stand line up...... but at 16mb each ! still ok for the chairman email Â :
> 
> although lighting was a bit tricky again.... clouds were up.... (blame the olympus myself Â :)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> i've got a fair few myself of the day inc your stand... would you care to host.......


Send them over!


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Made it back to North Wales now, it was great to meet everyone who turned up.

The highlight for me was the strip, both watching and taking part (and Dubsport's twin engined Golf doing 0-60 in 2.9 seconds!). Without this the show would have had enough content to keep me amused for about 2 hours.

Shame nobody got a shot of Jonah's face as the TTOC tent accelerated hard towards his TT... ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

> Great to see everyone again I was dissappointed that TTOC and Club Audi were not next to each other


WAK I could not agree with you more. All the cars were laid out alphabetically so Audi were first in line and TTOC were 20 rows back. Many people wandered upto the first few rows before returning to the warmth and safety of the burger vans and 1/4 mile sprints. Shall we change our name to Audi TTOC. I ended up sneaking my TT over to Audi Club anyway 

Races were just fab and I really wish I'd taken part. I've never been before so I can't really compare it to a previous year, but it just reminded me of a big outdoor Sunday market or carboot fair. Not really worth the Â£10 entrance fee....and yes too many Boy Racer Golfs. :-/

What made it special was meeting some of you guys and talking and wowing over our babies.

Nice Armrest Vlastan, and love the red leather ;D

Rhod thanks for driving in convoy for the 2hours or so, love the red calipers by the way  Painting mine next week, not sure how or where to get the Audi rings on them though :-/

Dave, cool front spoiler on your TTR and fab 0-60 in the sprint with the RS6, thought you were going to have him 

Sundeep, could have chatted all day, think I'm going to invest in some fake bullett holes, cooooool 

TTotal, Thanks for the copy of Sailing Monthly and I look forward to hearing that exhaust of yours at the 100 TT's Poole meet  Lets hope thats better organised than GTI 

Anyone heard how Rob got on with his sprints today ???
Cheers Simon


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Dave, cool front spoiler on your TTR and fab 0-60 in the sprint with the RS6, thought you were going to have him


Obviously I wasn't there - but "have" an RS6 - either you're being sarcastic or Dave is driving a 911 turbo with nitrous . . .

I know I was in an RS6 with you !

Dave

p.s. getting the test drive in the 3200GT soon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob pulled off a 5.22/13.61. Â  Â ;D

Video will be here very shortly of about 8 different TT/RS4/RS6 runs.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Well that was a long , long weekend. Been going to the show longer than Sundeep and have to admit it was fairly poor. The venue itself was ok but just too far away.

After travelling down Saturday morning freezing my nuts off while waiting for Wak to do my brake lights (no joy) the drive back via Southend (what a hole) was the final nail in the coffin. Or so I thought.

Had to work the show all day Sunday which meant getting up at Six AM :'( . Finally after dealing with a bunch of pubescent spotty kids had to drive back in a van   left at 4.30 and got home at 8.30 tonight.Thanks !!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My day was short. [smiley=baby.gif]
Some of the points above :-/are valid.
The pitch was a bit of a dissapointment. Was only a quid extra (reminds me must email Nutts for refund. ;D)
But is was essentially the same day in a different guise.
Weather today was sunny and I'm burn't. 8)
Good to speak to all including Daniella, TTotal, Stu, Kev, Rob (GTi Pie) , Thorney, Paul, clived, Andy purpleTT to name a few.

Some pics here
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b6eb0.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b6c9a.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b6ae0.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b692b.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b68d1.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b6725.jpg

and Veks mod trolley

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b657c.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 2b63cb.jpg


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here's the Video :

24Mb MPEG

I thought the day was a bit of a dissapointment but I am unsure of what to expect. Perhaps to be honest it matched my expectations. It was good to catch up with a load of people. Apologies to those who's cars I saw but not the people!

In the end I didn't get on track as 'er in doors was very anti as it "wouldn't do the car any good". Without any prompting this later turned to "perhaps you should have done the sprint as it's probably no more harmful to the engine than going on another trackday".

huh! Thanks for that green light once we was already miles away!  :


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Excellent video, loved the RS6 exhaust note 

SBJ


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Â Â Â
> Â Â After travelling down Saturday morning freezing my nuts off while waiting for Wak to do my brake lights (no joy) the drive back via Southend (what a hole) was the final nail in the coffin.
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


Just bring it round one evening this week and I'll do it!

I forgot specially as you parked in another county..surrey I think!  ;D

just give me a call when youre free and come over!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh I forgot to post this. I promise you that this is genuine. I saw it in the car park whilst walking in!


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Ha! Me and the guy from Revo (mitchell) stopped an looked at that monstrosity... Couldn't stop laughing! He was American and didn't quite even see the funny side! ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak, just winding you up, I'll have a look tomorrow for the bulb holder bits. Don't forget when you need your parts give me a shout.

Troy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Home at 9pm tonight after 2 days of hard work, errrhhh: fun I mean 

Vlastan: the last GTI was near Swindon (didn't I see you there??)

Some comments:

A reasonable turn-out considering the chilly winds and the trade stands were in a good location; plenty of thing going on, to watch and to do ;D

Club stands, however, were completely out of the way of the public and just semed to be an _add-on_; not really good enough for an event like th GTI: I hope the organisers will go back to holding this important event at a much better location next year.

Traffic; I really had no great problems: I travelled down Friday lunch time and had a very friendly police escorte on the way out tonight, taking us along small raods to avoid traffic jams ;D who says police isn't nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sign posting to the event was sufficient :-/ but did any of you spot the deliberate mistake??
The sign at the last roundabout directed you anti-clockwise: the continental way round!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to miss any-/evryone at the TTOC stand: I tired, and tried, and tried (? is this 3 times now?) ....... but I saw most of you anyway


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Rob pulled off a 5.22/13.61. Â  Â ;D


This is not that good actually for such a car and I am not impressed.

Rob has about 330 bhp I think which makes it around 60 bhp more than my Revo TT. And he only managed one second less in the 0-60 and the 1/4 mile??? That's a dissapointment.

I got 0-60 in 6.35 secs and 1/4 mile in 14.65 secs...and this without any previous experience in dropping clutch or anything like this...i.e. a total new experience for me.

Anybody else that went to the sprints to post times here?


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Well, for all this talk of it being a 'dull' show, I was quite impressed. Especially with the sprints which were great to watch! I've never seen so many bizarre exhaust systems and Lexus style tail lights though...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Rob has about 330 bhp I think which makes it around 60 bhp more than my Revo TT. And he only managed one second less in the 0-60 and the 1/4 mile??? That's a dissapointment.


Vlastan.....that's quite a good time and besides which maybe Rob wasn't trying that hard


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> This is not that good actually for such a car and I am not impressed.
> 
> Rob has about 330 bhp I think which makes it around 60 bhp more than my Revo TT. And he only managed one second less in the 0-60 and the 1/4 mile??? That's a dissapointment.
> 
> I got 0-60 in 6.35 secs and 1/4 mile in 14.65 secs...and this without any previous experience in dropping clutch or anything like this...i.e. a total new experience for me.


That's the way it works Vlastan. It becomes really difficult to get much time out of a car without silly increases in power. A McLaren F1 only knocks another 2 seconds off Rob's time at has 300 bhp more...

As a first time out I think your time is superb. I think Rob's car could possibly go a little quicker but a sub 13 time would be very good going...

Paul


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Cool, thanks. Send 'em to me at [email protected] 'cos we might do a spot for the mag.
> 
> In fact, if anyone has any pics of the stand, send the highest definition pics to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> 60 bhp more than my Revo TT


Won't Rob's car also be heavier and have more drag, being a roadster? You're comparing two different cars...

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Won't Rob's car also be heavier and have more drag, being a roadster? You're comparing two different cars...
> 
> Clive


This is certainly a very valid point. The TTR is about 100-150 kgs heavier than a TTC I believe. But the drag shouldn't be an issue as roadsters are allowed on the sprint only if they have the top closed.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I spoke with AMD and MTM and they both said Sat was a bit of a waste of time but Sunday much better.

For me it was nice to catch up with a few people, drag the RS4 up a couple of times (on Sat Andy Law and I got huge amount of buildup in a shootout where they interviewed us on the drag - no pressure at !!).

The Sportec 550bhp RS6 was hilarious up the drag and just pipped the MTM 550bhp one - great fun.

However, Vlastan, your choice of backroads has a caveat - I did that and managed to launch the RS4 airbourne over an unsigned un marked bridge and cracked my sump on the landing. It went home on the back of a flatbed   Suffolk CC will be paying for that I can tell you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

Sorry to hear about this incident. I hope nothing else than the sump was damaged.

I got my TT airbourne too at a bridge but nothing happened to me. I guess you were driving a bit faster than me.

Are you sure that things like this should be marked on the road before the bridge even on single track roads?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Are you sure that things like this should be marked on the road before the bridge even on single track roads?


If its obvious enough then I dont think so but this thing was practically hidden! There was no way you could see that there was anything other than a flat piece of road ahead.

The CC is responsible for maintaining the roads in a safe condition - this was lethal. RS4 weighs 1400kg's, I was only going 40mph tops (probably much slower) to to get that kind of weight off the ground and such a slow speed does indicate a somewhat dangerous position.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice to meet up with eveyone on Saturday.
Never having been to one of these events before, it was an eyeopner. The day was fun but cold and windy. I just went there with an open mind and not having a clue of what to expect and I was pleasantly surprised. I thought the crowd were well behaved and the only negative unruly behaviour that I came across was from the stewards... a stroppy lady steward and the fat golf drivning power hungry moron steward who kept chasing everyone all over the place ! I now also know where all the parts from nicked golf's end up ! Â 

It was great meeting up with folk from the TTOC and Â Club Audi. I do wish that the TTOC and Club Audi pitches were closer together. Both the tents looked great. The large banner looked great on the TTOC tent (before it all blew away), I understand John (TTotal) called in a few favours to get them done. Great job. John(NickyB') and myself managed to repark on the Club Audi pitch which was terrific... ended up with about 8 TT's there (more than other Audi's!). Daniella, the huge Audi rings you have are stunning...I can see why you lock them down!

After my walkabout in the afternoon went to visit the TTOC but there was no-one there!...hmmm... I hope the Sunday was busier guys.

The track event was fun to watch and well done to all that took part especially Sundeep, Nick, and Dave. Sundeep gets my vote for the best mod... those bullets... they look great! I'm sure they make you go quicker too Â  They helped on your runs with Vlas!

Wak's production line hasn't stopped yet. My brake lights were done and stopping has never been such fun! Thanks.

BTW, did anyone see this woman drooling over some Scooby's ?... she was all over this car... some people! - pics of that and more to follow !

mayur


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

> However, Vlastan, your choice of backroads has a caveat - I did that and managed to launch the RS4 airbourne over an unsigned un marked bridge and cracked my sump on the landing. It went home on the back of a flatbed   Suffolk CC will be paying for that I can tell you.


Blimey.. the rs4 fly's ...... glad to hear you'll ok and the rs4 will be on the mend...

Only has a short experince of the back roads, on a short cut after a tip from a few kids... following TTotal & Daniella with the twin engined dub in hot pursuit... they were certainly narrow and bumpy... :-/

thorney... after out little chat at the end of the 1/4 mile strip .. I've got to say your rs4 beast certainly sounds the business and you went blasting off.............


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> This is not that good actually for such a car and I am not impressed.
> 
> Rob has about 330 bhp I think which makes it around 60 bhp more than my Revo TT. And he only managed one second less in the 0-60 and the 1/4 mile??? That's a dissapointment.
> 
> I got 0-60 in 6.35 secs and 1/4 mile in 14.65 secs...and this without any previous experience in dropping clutch or anything like this...i.e. a total new experience for me.


An interesting point, with some validity.

See my separate post re changing up to soon to get a fast 0-60, but also bear in mind the additional 75 kgs in weight. Paulb makes the valid point re diminishing returns, exmeplified by the fact that I used to have just an AmD rechip and with that I posted 14.5 seconds at Santa Pod in 2001. Comparing that, I'm not impressed that you only managed 14.6 with your Revo'd coupe 

If you fancy seeing how the 2 compare side by side, come along to Santa Pod for the GTI Festival on Sunday 8th June. I'm hoping to get below 5 seconds 0-60 if my theory is correct.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Off topic I know but to continue the RS4 flies issue.

The damage? Destroyed sump and ......wait for it.......4 bent wheels!!! 

Current bill is up to Â£2000 and counting!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Santa Pod for the GTI Festival on Sunday 8th June


How dare they organise GTI Festival on the same day as the TTOC Rolling Road day! Â : I understand now Rob why you said yesterday you were going to have a busy day that Sunday! I think I might do the same - head up to Santa Pod after Interpro - do you know what time GTI-F is open till?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thorney,


> Off topic I know but to continue the RS4 flies issue.
> 
> The damage? Destroyed sump and ......wait for it.......4 bent wheels!!!
> 
> Current bill is up to Â£2000 and counting


That's terrible ???   Sue their ar$e$ off.

I went over the same bridge and grounded the front spoiler a little, not as bad as you though. 
Although I wasn't going over 80mph at the time


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Off topic I know but to continue the RS4 flies issue.
> 
> The damage? Destroyed sump and ......wait for it.......4 bent wheels!!!
> 
> Current bill is up to Â£2000 and counting!


Ouch. Was that the Sportecs?

Sue 'em... Best bit is that indirectly Vlastan will be paying for some of it ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> An interesting point, with some validity.
> 
> See my separate post re changing up to soon to get a fast 0-60, but also bear in mind the additional 75 kgs in weight. Paulb makes the valid point re diminishing returns, exmeplified by the fact that I used to have just an AmD rechip and with that I posted 14.5 seconds at Santa Pod in 2001. Comparing that, I'm not impressed that you only managed 14.6 with your Revo'd coupe
> 
> ...


Not so sure that the gear could get you to 60 mph without a change to 3rd.

See graph below










It always wastes 0.5 second in every gear change. Is it possible to change gear faster than this?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Not so sure that the gear could get you to 60 mph without a change to 3rd.
> 
> It always wastes 0.5 second in every gear change. Is it possible to change gear faster than this?


Rob says his car limits at 7300rpm. This is about 12% higher than standard so the car will go 12% quicker in each gear. That should be enough to hit 60 in 2nd. But fluffing it will have an impact on the 1/4 mile time...

It is possible to change in under 0.5 seconds but often only using clutchless upshifting which runs the risk of being expensive...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Paul,

This sounds reasonable to me.

OK, so lets stick to the 0.5 second gear change delay then as the car should be fit to take us home afterwards!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My revod TT just gets to 60mph in second ;D oh and a short shifter will reduce ur change Nik also.
so where is Santa pod, would like to go here also after the R+R if everyone else is as i missed doing the 1/4 mile at GTi


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jonah,

I reckon it's about 140 miles from Interpro to Santa Pod (motorway route - it would be less, but probably no quicker, cross country), so that's 2.5 hours... given you've got to get into Santa Pod, register to run and then actually do your runs, all before 5pm on what is going to be a busy day at the Pod, I don't think this is feasible on Interpro day, which is a shame, as I'd like to do it to!

HOWEVER, how about we organise a trip to Santa Pod on a new date - sounds like we'd get a lot of interest - I'd certainly be up for it...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jonah,
> 
> I reckon it's about 140 miles from Interpro to Santa Pod (motorway route - it would be less, but probably no quicker, cross country), so that's 2.5 hours... given you've got to get into Santa Pod, register to run and then actually do your runs, all before 5pm on what is going to be a busy day at the Pod, I don't think this is feasible on Interpro day, which is a shame, as I'd like to do it to!
> 
> ...


Sounds a good idea!! maybe get the scooby Boys there ;D Grundge Match Stylie [smiley=kid.gif]
As you sugested it i'll leave it to you Clive ;D
Jonah


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Whenever I'm really going for it changing 1st to 2nd gear, I get a small 'crunch' as I beat the syncromesh (I've had this before with other cars). Anyone experience this on their drag runs?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> As you sugested it i'll leave it to you Clive


I think organising Interpro is quite enough for me for now!

Not really much to organise for Santa Pod RWYB though - just go on the website, pick a date when there is nothing else in the TTOC diary and tell everyone thats the date you're going and you'll see them there! Go for it Jonah! ;D

Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> so where is Santa pod(


As a brand new CA member ?!? see me on this, as I'm running the TT reg Â :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Daniella, the huge Audi rings you have are stunning...I can see why you lock them down!


...... and I have had a number of offers for them: but they are not for sale!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Here's the Video :
> 
> 24Mb MPEG
> 
> ...


Paul - great vid  The RS6's were awesome, as were Thorney's 4 and Rob's TT. 
I too went through the "shall I shan't I" and after deciding "the man from Del Monte, he say "Yes!" ....the ticket shop had shut 
Never mind, GTI festival in 3/4 weeks 



> Oh I forgot to post this. I promise you that this is genuine. I saw it in the car park whilst walking in!


Yes....! We saw this guy at the Shell station on the way out......he gave me grief for running into the trees to have a slash (contrary to what saTT_nav said, he was a northener) "oi!" he said..."there's a fookin' toilet inside"
"yeah right - and have you seen the queue..fuck that! you should be lucky I'm not pissing on your car mate!" ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> As a brand new CA member see me on this, as I'm running the TT reg


Sorry D, you've lost me on this - wadda you mean? (Nice to meet you at GTI by the way!

Clive


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> (contrary to what saTT_nav Â said, he was a northener)


 ???

Just my appauling grammar... I meant the Revo guy was American. Had the owner been there it would have been a bit rude to stop and laugh!


----------



## MRK_IV (Aug 12, 2002)

> If its obvious enough then I dont think so but this thing was practically hidden! There was no way you could see that there was anything other than a flat piece of road ahead.
> 
> The CC is responsible for maintaining the roads in a safe condition - this was lethal. RS4 weighs 1400kg's, I was only going 40mph tops (probably much slower) to to get that kind of weight off the ground and such a slow speed does indicate a somewhat dangerous position.


Agreed. I went to pick up John and the 'bump' in the road was apalling. John - you should have the pictures by now.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> As you sugested it i'll leave it to you Clive


Jonah (and everyone else!), there is a trip to Santa Bod being organised on Audi-Sport for Aug 3rd: http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=audimeet&Number=16669&fpart=&PHPSESSID=

Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

I like getting people lost  
Nice meeting you too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> I like getting people lost


Yes, but Dani, what did you mean?! ;D

Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

Jonah was asking where Santa Pod is. So I suggested that he should ask me, but you posted it already   :-*


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Better late than never... some more pics of GTI...

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/GTI/GTI.html

or via

http://www.onholiday.com/tt










brrr... it was windy....!

mayur


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

good picturs Mayur [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

> Â good picturs Mayur Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

btw.. what typre of camera are you using...?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> btw.. what typre of camera are you using...?


It's a Sony DSC-F505 with the Ziess lens, its a couple of years old. The new ones are even nicer. They are bulky though.


----------

